# Bloody Chicken



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 5, 2005)

http://www.hi-tm.com/Documents/Bloody-chik.html  A good read I thought.


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 5, 2005)

For the last couple of years I have been explaining this exact situations to folks, most will eat it but there are folks that will not. Looking at the pictures the skin was colorless and that makes it harder to get folks to except your explanation, good exterior color goes a long ways towards acceptance of the product.
Jim


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 5, 2005)

Ya think? That was the whole point of posting the link.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 5, 2005)

Well healthy or not, I wouldn't eat it. It looks disgusting.  Remember we eat with our eyes first.  Good article though!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry Jim, I ain't eatin' it and I'm not giving it to anybody else to eat either.


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 5, 2005)

That does not seem safe to me either.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 5, 2005)

If you'll cook your chicken above your pork or beef then there should be no problem eating the chicken in those pictures.

 :pop:  :pop:   :pop:   :pop:   :pop:   :pop:   :pop:   :pop:   :pop:   :pop: 

MMM Good Q !?

Jack


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 5, 2005)

I agree, as the article states, that this is not a problem, except in  
the minds of people who don't know any better, or who have an  
aversion to the look and/or texture of some types of food.

I also believe that the color in those photo's seems to be a bit  
extreme.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 6, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I agree, as the article states, that this is not a problem, except in
> the minds of people who don't know any better, or who have an
> aversion to the look and/or texture of some types of food.
> 
> ...



So Pigs as a KCBS certified judge, would you mark that chicken down on presentation? :grin:


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I am a certified judge and if I saw that , the cooker would be disqualified on the spot for that ! Good article!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks like the wings you turned in at Oinktoberfest!  :!:


----------



## BYBBQ (Nov 7, 2005)

I like my steak rare-pork chops med.(little pink) -- I could even stand alittle tinge of pink at the bone on chicken. But I don't care what they say I won't eat it that bloody!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 7, 2005)

just chiming in here...I've eaten chicken with blood near the bone, and didn't worry about it...I cooked it, and I knew it was done.

Now the chicken in the pictures, I wouldn't eat, just cause it looks gross.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 7, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> So Pigs as a KCBS certified judge, would you mark that chicken down on presentation? :grin:



Don't get ahead of yourself there Kloset.  Presentation score would not be affected by this as at the point.   In order to  find this you would have had to have torn into the chicken already and presentation scores would have already been entered on your judge's card.  Tenderness, overcook or undercooked, would be affected and then disqualified if the table captain and KCBS Rep agreed...which they would.     I would take the box back to the team with a Kotex pad and tell them to present it with a maxipad(with wings) next time.


----------

